# Maryland's Cigar Mailing Ban!



## i2rule

Have you guys heard Maryland has ban the shipping of cigar bought via the internet starting this pass monday 5/2/11. This is really bad for guys like me who like to shop for a deal. Most local cigar shop have there cigars really over priced. Even thought i still buy from my local cigar shop (not a lot but enough) just to hang out and chat with my cigar loving buddies. But this ban has me fired up because if it happen in one state it can happen to others unless we put a stop to this.

Why a Ban?:frusty:


----------



## i2rule

Wrong place for this thread. Sorry


----------



## Kurrgo

i2rule said:


> Have you guys heard Maryland has ban the shipping of cigar bought via the internet starting this pass monday 5/2/11. This is really bad for guys like me who like to shop for a deal. Most local cigar shop have there cigars really over priced. Even thought i still buy from my local cigar shop (not a lot but enough) just to hang out and chat with my cigar loving buddies. But this ban has me fired up because if it happen in one state it can happen to others unless we put a stop to this.
> 
> Why a Ban?:frusty:


I'm 100% sure this will not stick. Interstate commerce laws and such will prevent a ban like this. You would win in court if you needed to defend yourself.


----------



## Snagged

Kurrgo said:


> I'm 100% sure this will not stick. Interstate commerce laws and such will prevent a ban like this. You would win in court if you needed to defend yourself.


How do you figure? It's all about taxes...and this is why you can't ship liquor from out of state...why not tobacco?

Wouldn't be so sure this will go away so easily...


----------



## titlowda

I have started shipping to another state. Good thing about being a resident in more than one...


----------



## d_day

Kurrgo said:


> I'm 100% sure this will not stick. Interstate commerce laws and such will prevent a ban like this. You would win in court if you needed to defend yourself.


Would that it were so!

Many states have laws regarding what products can and cannot be shipped to them. Very few of these laws have ever been overturned.


----------



## Bunker

d_day said:


> Would that it were so!
> 
> Many states have laws regarding what products can and cannot be shipped to them. Very few of these laws have ever been overturned.


It all depends on your AG. The witch we have here in MA has made it impossible to have ammunition shipped from out of state even though there is no law preventing it.

I would think they could easily strong-arm tobacco shipments too.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

I don't know what to say on the subject, I really don't. As much money as the american people fork out, and have stolen from them by this corrupted country it is our right to buy cigars or what ever else we want online and have it shipped to our home. Who are the states or the gov. to tell us otherwise.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Being in Utah, I feel your pain. Not sure what can actually be done about it, but I'm right there with you.


----------



## lukesparksoff

All you teaparty states right people ,here is a little taste of what you are asking for. Some stupid clown Governor deciding what you can or can't do .The irony is killing me, LOL.


----------



## WilsonRoa

Yep..there's a disccusion about it in the Legislation section

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-maryland-residents-mail-ordering-cigars.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/tobacco-legislation/290235-maryland-sucks.html

It just sucks. I feel for those who don't know anyone outside of the state. it would be harder for them to get their sticks.


----------



## Herf N Turf

i2rule said:


> Wrong place for this thread. Sorry


I gotcha, my man.

Just when you think the Peoples Republic of Maryland can't get any stoopider, they surprise us with something really moronic. Vote people, VOTE!:dude:

Moved.


----------



## puffstuff

lukesparksoff said:


> All you teaparty states right people ,here is a little taste of what you are asking for. Some stupid clown Governor deciding what you can or can't do .The irony is killing me, LOL.


What??? Governers don't make laws, legislatures do and Maryland is controlled by Democrats with one of the widest majorities in the country, Lower house 98 Dem, 43 Rep. Upper House 35 Dem, 12 Rep. And I quote " Starting May 1 it became illegal to ship cigars directly to Maryland consumers, according to an interpretation of a 2010 law by Democratic Comptroller Peter Franchot. As a result, smokers have been bombarding Franchot with combustible emails." so next time please get your facts straight before you post something so silly. So please don't flame the wrong people and complain to the Democrats in Maryland that passed this madness.


----------



## lukesparksoff

puffstuff said:


> What??? Governors don't make laws, legislatures do and Maryland is controlled by Democrats with one of the widest majorities in the country, Lower house 98 Dem, 43 Rep. Upper House 35 Dem, 12 Rep. And I quote " Starting May 1 it became illegal to ship cigars directly to Maryland consumers, according to an interpretation of a 2010 law by Democratic Comptroller Peter Franchot. As a result, smokers have been bombarding Franchot with combustible emails." so next time please get your facts straight before you post something so silly. So please don't flame the wrong people and complain to the Democrats in Maryland that passed this madness.


I'm breaking my new rule .I will not debate anyone under 200 post , they come and go .(One last time ) Governors don't make laws, just like the president doesn't .They set the agenda. and then the law makers carry that agenda out. Yes you are right Maryland is controlled by Democrats ( by the way I'm a independent .Republican,Democrat they are all the same ) which makes it funnier. because all I here is states rights, states already have to much power,why try to give them more. Like I said a little taste of what you are asking for.

Politics on a forum is never a good idea ,people get too emotional about the debate. Wasn't trying to flame you ,Sorry if you took it that way .I just thought the whole thing was hilarious.


----------



## Arnie

Little by little, day by day, we are flushing our freedoms and rights down the toilet.

And it's always in the name of "helping" some group; the kids, the elderly, the underprivileged....etc


----------



## asmartbull

lukesparksoff said:


> I'm breaking my new rule .I will not debate anyone under 200 post , they come and go .(One last time ) Governors don't make laws, just like the president doesn't .They set the agenda. and then the law makers carry that agenda out. Yes you are right Maryland is controlled by Democrats ( by the way I'm a independent .Republican,Democrat they are all the same ) which makes it funnier. because all I here is states rights, states already have to much power,why try to give them more. Like I said a little taste of what you are asking for.
> 
> Politics on a forum is never a good idea ,people get too emotional about the debate. Wasn't trying to flame you ,Sorry if you took it that way .I just thought the whole thing was hilarious.


 Politics and religion can take it's toll on a forum. That said politics
it what is killing out hobby.
I just did some basic research. The states with the highest tobacco taxes are largely controled by the Democrats. It's just a fact. I live in NH, where we are lowering tobacco taxes to increase revenues.....Things that make you go hummmmm


----------



## Mante

The fract of the matter is that YES there is a ban in place & YES the online retailers are adherring to it. I've test 2 this last week & both refused to ship to MD (With thier humblest apologies I might ad).:???:


----------



## puffstuff

lukesparksoff said:


> I'm breaking my new rule .I will not debate anyone under 200 post , they come and go .(One last time ) Governors don't make laws, just like the president doesn't .They set the agenda. and then the law makers carry that agenda out. Yes you are right Maryland is controlled by Democrats ( by the way I'm a independent .Republican,Democrat they are all the same ) which makes it funnier. because all I here is states rights, states already have to much power,why try to give them more. Like I said a little taste of what you are asking for.
> 
> Politics on a forum is never a good idea ,people get too emotional about the debate. Wasn't trying to flame you ,Sorry if you took it that way .I just thought the whole thing was hilarious.


Sorry, If I came across bad. It wasn't really about politics for me as I am a staunch Independent as well. I own a shop and had to turn down 3 orders because of this. A few sales doesn't mean much to CI, but I was pissed! Not because of the money but the freedom. This sucks for the guys there! You technically didn't break your 200 post rule, when Club Stogie became part of this, a bunch of my posts disappeared, just enough to be over that. My join date is 2007, CP has been my home forum since 05. So sorry about the crappy response.

Al


----------



## Puckett

Forgive my noob status, and forgive my lack of posts...

That being said I joined this forum for the sole purpose of talking about this legislature. If you look at the other thread open 

/forums/vb/tobacco-legislation/286956-maryland-residents-mail-ordering-cigars.html

You can see my back and fourth with a man from the comptrollers office, it might interest some of you.


----------



## denarok

This really sucks..everyday it keeps getting worst. Only a matter of time until other states implement it, I am sure NY will be next.


----------



## Rock31

denarok said:


> This really sucks..everyday it keeps getting worst. Only a matter of time until other states implement it, I am sure NY will be next.


Guess it's another thing to add to NJ that we will use  gas, booze, tobacco, clothing..


----------



## oldforge

In our Democratic-controlled state this could be next.

Now I remember why I already have too many cigars.

(To our friends in Maryland--how about putting some signs at the state line: "Welcome to Maryland--your papers please.")


----------



## Mante

There are easy ways around it. Ship to a BOTL then get them to forward to MD at your cost. I just did this and I'm in Australia so I'm sure it is not hard when you are in ConUs. layball:


----------



## asmartbull

lukesparksoff said:


> All you teaparty states right people ,here is a little taste of what you are asking for. Some stupid clown Governor deciding what you can or can't do .The irony is killing me, LOL.


Maryland is FAR from a Teaparty State...About a left as left can be


----------



## penguinshockey

Tashaz said:


> There are easy ways around it. Ship to a BOTL then get them to forward to MD at your cost. I just did this and I'm in Australia so I'm sure it is not hard when you are in ConUs. layball:


Surely you know someone in Northern VA!


----------



## Mante

penguinshockey said:


> Surely you know someone in Northern VA!


LMAO. Offering your freight forwarding services are you? Sorry to say I have no Acids left to pay for the privilege.


----------



## havanajohn

There are still certain offshore retailers that will ship to MD.


----------



## DoctaJ

asmartbull said:


> Maryland is FAR from a Teaparty State...About a left as left can be


Yep and they love their taxes. First it was no mail order alcohol and now no mail order cigars hwell:. They want total control so they get every cent of taxes they can get their hand son. Also, I live in Montgomery County, so if I want hard alcohol I have to go to a county run liquor store. This honestly isn't the worst, as they have some pretty great deals. But it does limit what can be found.

Either way, still fuming over the cigar mailing ban :frown:


----------



## bobgee

havanajohn said:


> There are still certain offshore retailers that will ship to MD.


VIncent and Tampa Cigar is still shipping to Maryland.


----------



## thefenderbender

lukesparksoff said:


> I'm breaking my new rule .I will not debate anyone under 200 post , they come and go .(One last time ) Governors don't make laws, just like the president doesn't .They set the agenda. and then the law makers carry that agenda out. Yes you are right Maryland is controlled by Democrats ( by the way I'm a independent .Republican,Democrat they are all the same ) which makes it funnier. because all I here is states rights, states already have to much power,why try to give them more. Like I said a little taste of what you are asking for.
> 
> Politics on a forum is never a good idea ,people get too emotional about the debate. Wasn't trying to flame you ,Sorry if you took it that way .I just thought the whole thing was hilarious.


 The beauty of states rights is if you don't like the politics of the state you live in you can move to a state with politics more in line with your own. Not so on the federal level.


----------



## lukesparksoff

thefenderbender said:


> The beauty of states rights is if you don't like the politics of the state you live in you can move to a state with politics more in line with your own. Not so on the federal level.


if you don't learn from history you are doomed to repeat it. The original United states was set up with the states having more power than the government.(states still had sovereignty). It worked terribly, that's why they did away with it and wrote the Constitution. Maybe some history buffs will chime in . I haven't had US history in over 30 years .


----------



## thefenderbender

lukesparksoff said:


> if you don't learn from history you are doomed to repeat it. The original United states was set up with the states having more power than the government.(states still had sovereignty). It worked terribly, that's why they did away with it and wrote the Constitution. Maybe some history buffs will chime in . I haven't had US history in over 30 years .


 I never mentioned states sovereignty. You jumped there all by yourself. The fact is laws vary state to state, county to county and city to city. I can choose to live where a majority of people share my political veiws and vote with them to keep it that way. Many businesses flee states with high tax rates or stringent regulations. It is the states penalty for not being competitive enough or being to oppressive. All I implied is the beauty of the current system of states rights is that there are options. Once again not so on the federal level.


----------



## lukesparksoff

thefenderbender said:


> I never mentioned states sovereignty. You jumped there all by yourself. The fact is laws vary state to state, county to county and city to city. I can choose to live where a majority of people share my political views and vote with them to keep it that way. Many businesses flee states with high tax rates or stringent regulations. It is the states penalty for not being competitive enough or being to oppressive. All I implied is the beauty of the current system of states rights is that there are options. Once again not so on the federal level.


We are debating on the same side of the argument,I too like the current system of states rights is that there are options. But that's not what many people who fight for states rights want. (starve the beast) to shrink government to a point that the Feds can't regulate big business.Then big business can run to the states with the least regulation and cause havoc, and then move on to the next state (leaving the feds to clean the mess ). I feel states should have the right to supersede government regulation.but will not get any government money, aid or subsidies ,that would only be fair considering the main states asking for these rights are the states using the highest percent of government money per person.Let that state support themselves and then the voters will correct the system.

Follow the link
http://taxprof.typepad.com/taxprof_blog/2004/09/red_states_feed.html


----------



## bigmanfromou

A little update. If everything goes well, they just may be turned around.

Jay Hancock's blog: Franchot: I don't want to enforce premium-cigar law - Business news: Stock markets, banks and economic observations with columnist Jay Hancock - baltimoresun.com


----------



## costaricacigarstore

This ban is happily ignored by The Costa Rica Cigar Store. Maryland can send the fine to the Republica de Costa Rica and then see if it gets to me.


----------



## zrhoad66

All we can do is continue to write our elected officials and tell them we won't vote for them if they support laws such as these


----------



## i2rule

:attention:Cigar.com will start mailing Cigars to Maryland Residents as of 6/22/11!


----------



## netspec

i2rule said:


> :attention:Cigar.com will start mailing Cigars to Maryland Residents as of 6/22/11!


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ProgressNotes

wow, ballsy. I like it.


----------



## netspec

I never understood the reason for it in the first place. I'm just glad the Comptroller had the guts to re-visit this BS!


----------



## Enrique1780

sounds like this whole idea has backfired.


----------



## i2rule

I guess the Comptroller got the message. We the people have won this battle:usa2: ,but I think the war will continue:gn



Comptroller:kicknuts:US. LOL


----------



## Cignoramus

Effective July 28, 2009, Chapter 278, Laws of 2009, "An Act Relating to internet and mail order sales of certain tobacco products" made it illegal for most tobacco products ordered or purchased by telephone, mail order, or through the Internet, to be shipped directly to consumers in Washington State.
A federal law passed in 1949, which is referred to as the Jenkins Act, simplifies the procedure for locating Internet cigarette retailer customers. The Jenkins Act requires any person or business that ships cigarettes to a state imposing a tobacco tax to disclose to local tax enforcement officials the name and address of the shipper and the person to whom the cigarettes are shipped. The disclosure also must include the brand names and quantities sent to each address. States may use this information to collect the tax directly from the customer.
Washington State sued an Internet cigarette retailer under the Jenkins Act, ultimately forcing the Internet cigarette retailer to turn over all its relevant customer information to the state...those back taxes & penalties were paid.
These potential taxes are like blood in the water to sharks; it's just a matter of time before all internet commerce is taxed: Both tobacco tax & sales tax.
Start building your long-term stash. (Glad I live in Oregon, no sales tax)


----------



## DoctaJ

Maybe this could lead to us being able to buy alcohol online :thumb:


----------



## Casey Jones

as of today, I can now order from Cigarbid.com and famous-smoke.com into maryland!!


----------



## bobgee

Casey Jones said:


> as of today, I can now order from Cigarbid.com and famous-smoke.com into maryland!!


I placed an order with cigarsinternational.com on Thursday and received the cigars yesterday.

They are offering a 10% discount to Maryland residents.


----------



## aristotle

How exactly do you pay the taxes on internet cigar purchases? I've asked around and it seems like no one really knows. This is frustrating considering I have no qualms actually paying the tax on them.


----------



## Jeff10236

aristotle said:


> How exactly do you pay the taxes on internet cigar purchases? I've asked around and it seems like no one really knows. This is frustrating considering I have no qualms actually paying the tax on them.


Probably need to call the Comptroller's office.


----------



## kalashxwar

So we can buy online again but we have to pay taxes still im confused.


----------



## ProgressNotes

You were always supposed to pay taxes on online cigar purchases, but it's up to the consumer to remit them him or herself. Nothing has changed in that regard.


----------



## xtlosx

lukesparksoff said:


> All you teaparty states right people ,here is a little taste of what you are asking for. Some stupid clown Governor deciding what you can or can't do .The irony is killing me, LOL.


How do you figure? States rights doesn't mean that the governor or legislature can do whatever it wants and impede on the freedom of an individual with respects to interstate commerce.

Your argument is flawed in that, a governor can't make a law that infringes upon basic liberties simply because they don't like them. Nice try though.


----------

